# Defective Belt?



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Brand new Goodyear Gatorback belt part# 30GBS1039 for a 2009 Sportsman 500 HO. I took off my primary to seal behind it, put the new belt on when I put back together, rode around the block and it basically was shooting parts of the belts(cloth stuff) out of the cvt exhaust snorkel. It tore a hole in the cvt cover too.

Could I have gotten a defective belt or did I do something wrong?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I always heard those Gatorbacks were POSs but never figured a 500 could have hurt them....guess I was wrong...lol


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

They are JUNK....


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

junk, my old 500 poopoo ate one in half a mile!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

stick with O.E. man ...on any wheeler, as far as belt!


----------

